# Raw Milk: A Conspiracy Felony?



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

Apparently our rights in the US don't include what foods we want to consume. 

Welcome to The United States of America Inc.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/TheHealthRanger#p/u/6/sygg5zxssP0[/ame]


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, that video is so very biased to the one side of it. Whether or not there is a conspiracy, Rawesome does have a fault in this case. THe first raid they did not have the milk correctly labeled according to CA law. The second raid came out of them selling milk to non-club/share holders. They sold milk to an undercover officer who came into the store on a day pass illegally. I'm not saying the Raid was completely justified, but there was wrong doing on both sides.


----------



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

eclipchic said:


> They sold milk to an undercover officer who came into the store on a day pass illegally


I haven't seen any facts to confirm or deny what you say so if you have them please share but either way it's still got to be one of the most ludicrous things I've ever heard. I mean, doesn't the gov't have more to spend our tax dollars on then entrapping natural food dealers. And for them to come in with guns drawn is even more ludicrous. You'd think they were dealing heroine.


----------



## DollyDaisy (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd have to say I agree with eclipchic on how it's very one sided. Personally I think the government is too big, but I highly doubt they would target raw milk specifically. Because in this interview they did not talk to the company representative or a government official. You have to ask your self were they truly in the wrong and going against regulations? They could have. It's possible that someone reported them for mis handling the products. Or some one did get sick and called them out on it. Youu gotta look at it from a logical point of view and not just assume the conspiracy theories are right.
That's my two cents take it or leave it.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

From what i understand... they did not have the proper license to sell raw milk. It is legal in California with the proper license much the same as it is here in NY.
At what point do we want the FDA to not conduct safety tests on food. Do we want them to only test large dairy farms? Just as much bacteria can be in milk from a small dairy even more if you are selling milk raw. I for one like that I am allowed to sell raw milk that has a stamp of approval from the Dept of Agriculture saying it is safe.
If you sell to the public then I feel the FDA should test for safety. Plain and simple once your milk enters the public food chain it needs to be tested like anything else.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It is a lonely road, Conscious, but I get it.

Guns drawn, indeed.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

conscious said:


> I haven't seen any facts to confirm or deny what you say so if you have them please share but either way it's still got to be one of the most ludicrous things I've ever heard. I mean, doesn't the gov't have more to spend our tax dollars on then entrapping natural food dealers. And for them to come in with guns drawn is even more ludicrous. You'd think they were dealing heroine.


This is the stance they are required to take if they want to keep their corporate money coming in. If the natural food guys threw as much money at washington a year as the big guys do, the jackboots wouldn't be knocking our doors down.

Problem is they are taking us a piece at a time because we are many little voices. It is a good time to figure out a way to band the whole natural food movement into a large entity to that we have a voice that is heard and has to be taken seriously. 

As long as we are being taken apart one small piece at a time we are viewed by the general public as the outsiders. The pack always stands together against the outsiders. It is getting time that the government becomes the outsider in the eye of the population. That is going to be the only way we get them back into their place.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Raw milk now - fresh eggs later. I don't know how in the world we even exist with FDA. Our ancestors kept their milk in a spring or spring house to keep cool. I guess our refrigerators aren't good enough. I'd rather take my chances with farm fresh products. Everyday something is being recalled and people are sick or dying. So much for inspections. If you choose to buy fresh, then you know the chances you're taking. When I buy at the grocer, taking chances there too. Will eggs be next or veggies out of your garden?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> Raw milk now - fresh eggs later.


That wouldn't surprise me at all. And someday, there may come a time when they attack property owners for using their own raw milk and eggs. 
It's such a travesty that they are using tax payer money to harass non-violent, non-criminal people for milk rather than going after gangs, violent perpetrators, and other true menaces to society.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Raw milk today, eggs tomorrow, fresh veggies the next day, where is it going to end. I know we need regulations to keep things fresh, but guns drawn on people, that is out of line, but more than likely it is standard procedeur in law inforcment. > Thanks Marc


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

kudzuvine said:


> Raw milk now - fresh eggs later.


In my state I already HAVE TO BE Inspected to sell eggs. Yes, for my 30 little laying hens, I have to have a USDA inspector come to my farm a minimum of twice a year. I pay for license and am registered at the State. It is nuts. Don't get me wrong, my inspector is a nice guy, but it is a egg for crying out loud. There are tons of people selling without being legal, but I did not want the Egg Police shutting me down.....:grumble:


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> Raw milk now - fresh eggs later. I don't know how in the world we even exist with FDA. Our ancestors kept their milk in a spring or spring house to keep cool. I guess our refrigerators aren't good enough. I'd rather take my chances with farm fresh products. Everyday something is being recalled and people are sick or dying. So much for inspections. If you choose to buy fresh, then you know the chances you're taking. When I buy at the grocer, taking chances there too. Will eggs be next or veggies out of your garden?


I believe eggs fall under a different jurisdiction than milk. I get what you are saying though


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

http://articles.latimes.com/2011/aug/04/business/la-fi-milk-raid-20110804

its about half way down. I'm not sure what the board's policy is on copy/pasting from articles so I won't copy it


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

At my old house, the city officials made me dig up my *raised bed* veggie garden because it was located over my septic leach field and a "public health hazard". Seriously? My tiny personal garden, for my personal consumption, grown *above* my own leach field not actually in the soil, is a public health hazard?!? I certainly wasn't intending to sell my produce from such a small plot, and any pathogens that could have possibly managed to infect the bed from the leach field would have already had to be in me to begin with... 

The major issue that I have with some of the food "safety" and public "health" policies/regulations is that there are little or no exemptions for personal use or small-scale private local direct sale. These aren't "public" issues because they are PRIVATE... ergo, the gov't authorities really don't have the jurisdiction. If they want to warn us about hazards and give us guidelines for improving health & hygiene... that's great. If they want to enforce appropriate labeling so that consumers have enough data to make informed decisions... that's great. If they want to regulate Agri-Corp X to death because they collect product from a multitude of distributed farms and processors and then sell those products in various forms in supermarkets all over the nation... that's cool. But getting involved with me buying eggs, dairy, meat or produce directly from Farmer Fred and Butcher Bob from their personal establishment down the road?? Nope - back off.

But telling me that I must produce, process and purchase my goods their way, like it's the only proven safe method/process when it's neither been 100% proven or any other method 100% disproven (or even tested!!), is just plain overstepping. Much like so many other things, they need to be focusing on the big guys who have a much more significant risk impact and market exposure; but they're wasting resources dinking around with little guys who can't defend themselves. I mean, why target the real threats when they can torment a whipping boy instead?


----------

